# East Harbor Ice



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone at East Harbor today? Just wondering how the ice was looking.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Going to try tomorrow and can let you know. There were shanty’s out today and one person said 8 to 10 inches of ice. See how shorlines hold up. After this warm period gets colds again and looks like it stays that way a while. Hope ice holds.


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds good. I may try tomorrow as well.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Does any body have word about whites landing used to good on perch there


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Ice was 9 inches where we were at on EH. Probably about 8 groups out. Ice was getting soft on top and hope it holds the next two days and if it does will be good to go for a while again. 

Fishing was fairly slow. Mostly smaller bluegill and perch, but just great to be out. Love ice fishing - wish it could just keep going until end of March!


----------

